# Rolleiflex 4x4 Baby Gray and Graflex Crown Graphic both with original boxes



## stephvt1977 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello guys, I wanted to let you know I'm selling off some of my camera collection. Here are the links:

Rollei
Rolleiflex TLR 4x4 Mini Gray Camera Many Orig Access. - eBay (item 170669530196 end time Jul-24-11 11:39:41 PDT)

Graflex:
Graflex Crown Graphic ORIG BOX 4x5 back Xenar 1:4.7/135 - eBay (item 170670085045 end time Jul-25-11 16:37:42 PDT)

I have a few more I'll be selling soon. Graflex Speed Graphic, Graflex Graphic View for parts and Burke and James Rembrandt.

Let me know if you're interested.

Thank you and happy collecting.

s77 :lmao::lmao::thumbup:


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2011)

You joined the forum just to advertise your eBay listings?  C'est très grossier.  :thumbdown:


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 21, 2011)

My advice: if you get any offer of $350 or more for the crown, take it! Your bin is ridiculous!


----------

